# Eurotunnel frequent traveller deal. Worth it?



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

It costs 390 pounds for 10 off peak journeys payable in advance as I understand it. We travel about 5 times a year on the tunnel (using the requiste minimum 10 trips), has anybody used this scheme, does it work? Have you found any catches? Wouldn't want to shell out the cash if there are hidden drawbacks.

Thanks all.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

According to the t&c's there is an additional supplement for motorhomes, doesn't say by how much though....

_*4.2 The Fare is valid for cars, vans and motorcycles only. Supplements will be payable if you are planning to travel with a minibus, campervan or are towing a trailer or caravan. Supplements are also payable for pets. Please call the Contact Centre for details of the relevant supplements which may vary.*_

Pete


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You do realise that a supplement is payable?

4. Bookings

4.1 To travel using Frequent Traveller Account, the Frequent Traveller must make a booking in advance of travel via the Eurotunnel website or the Contact Centre. Bookings cannot be made at Check-In. In order to make a booking the Frequent Traveller must quote his/her Account Number and password. The Frequent Traveller will be given a booking reference. All bookings are subject to availability.

4.2 The Fare is valid for cars, vans and motorcycles only. Supplements will be payable if you are planning to travel with a minibus, campervan or are towing a trailer or caravan. Supplements are also payable for pets. Please call the Contact Centre for details of the relevant supplements which may vary.


tony


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

*Eurotunnel frequent traveller*

I believe there is an additional charge for a motorhome using this package.
It still makes the scheme competitively priced.
Regards
Mashy


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

There you are you see, the value of this site, no, I didn't realise there was a supplement for vans AND we travel with a dog, though I still suspect it might be good value. The off peak times suit us and to make such savings in other ways (although I haven't seen supplements yet) would mean my wife spending 300 quid a week in Tesco!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Journeys*

P&O Dover Calais is £270 for 5 Return trips by Car. Motorhomes can be taken but you have to pay the supplements up-front.

I think P&O is better value if paying, otherwise Eurotunnel with Tesco Deals.

TM


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

I've recently bought this and think it's a good deal, the minimum supplement is £9 each way (travel out after 16.00 and back before 14.00). These times suit us and the great advantage of it is that you can stay for any duration. You can book long in advance and amend at no charge online or alternatively book at the last minute, this gives complete flexibility.

We have previously used Tesco vouchers but don't collect enough for the number of trips we want to do each year so my thinking is to save all this years vouchers for next year when I perhaps won't buy the multitrip deal. In theory then we will buy the multitrip every other year.

I much prefer the tunnel to a ferry, no weather problems, less affected by industrial action and a frequent service.


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

We have used it the last 2 years £9 supp per trip, always got on the next train without any grief including arriving 2 days early recently, you cannot buy this fare with Tesco vouchers.
The dog price is the same I believe £30


Chris


----------

